
Silicon Valley would be wise to follow China’s lead - 40acres
https://www.ft.com/content/5dfffdf2-f6f9-11e7-a4c9-bbdefa4f210b
======
40acres
Submission does not mean endorsement! I just found it interesting regarding
the work ethic of some Chinese startups from this VC's perspective.

